# سؤال عن فحص أنابيب الغاز الطبيعي



## م.أبوالمعتز (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

ما هي خطوات الفحص الهيدروستاتيكي (Hydrostatic Test) لأنابيب الغاز الطبيعي باستخدام النيتروجين؟
وكيف يتم شطف (Purge) هذه الأنابيب بالنيتروجين؟​ 
علماُ أن استطاع الخط حوالي 20000 متر مكعب/ساعة، والضغط 7 بار.​ 

أرجو تزويدي بالطريقة على شكل خطوات إن أمكن بغض النظر عن استطاعة الخط وضغطه، أو تزويدي بأي رابط (Link) أو أي كتاب يبين هذه الطريقة....​ 

أرحو المساعدة جزاكم الله خيراُ....​


----------



## محمد حميد هليل (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو معرفة قيمة الضغط للفحص الهيدروستاتيكي لانبوب نفط بطول 2 كيلو وكذلك الزمن للفحص


----------

